# Magnetised Daemon Prince?



## Dal-the-Heretic (Feb 8, 2011)

Having trouble deciding which Mark to give my daemon prince psyker. So was thinking of giving him magnetised wings so I can change his mark for what suits the game I'm playing. Give him a nice pair of slaaneshy wings for when I'm playing objectives so I can move stuff off objectives. And give him some bird wings for the mark of tzeentch when I play tank armies so he can target lightly armoured vehicles like rhinos and stuff.


----------



## Shag (Jul 12, 2009)

:chuffed:Is this the newer Daemon Prince or the old? I have the newer and yes I magnetized just about everything from the wings to the heads to the arms. I like being able to swap back and forth. It's also easy to do because those little magnets fit perfectly on the wing and whatever those other things are growing from the backpack are. Basically DO IT!!


----------



## Dal-the-Heretic (Feb 8, 2011)

I've got the old metal one. I prefer the pose of the old one. But I will magnetise it.


----------



## Shag (Jul 12, 2009)

Hmm if you can magnetize it I say do it still. You never really know when you might get a brilliant idea later and want to tweak something. I'm still kicking myself for not magnetizing all of my terminator weapons and arms, but I did some of them. Still that was just a noob move on my part. By the way what do Slaanesh wings look like?


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

^ Probably a pair of penis's.


----------

